# Just bought my first sail boat!



## adell50 (May 25, 2011)

Ive been sailing since I was a boy, but just took the helm of my own vessel.

She a pretty peach and a day hasn't passed since the title changed hands that I haven't been scrambling about her decks.

Family. Real Estate. Rugby. Sailing.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

adell,

We have a rule here . . . no pictures, never happened!

Congrats on your new baby. Like the rest of us, you must enjoy standing in a cold shower, peeling off $100 bills.

Post pictures so we can all enjoy!

Don,

Boddeford, ME


----------



## adell50 (May 25, 2011)

ok ok


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty! Congrads!


----------



## adell50 (May 25, 2011)

thanks Tom! I love her so much


----------



## adell50 (May 25, 2011)

Tom, i just realized wher you port....you, know, Im in MDR


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Adell:
Your boat looks good.
Enjoy yourself.
Is that a Catalina 27?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Nice boat Adell, hope you have lot's of fun together!


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

adell50 said:


> thanks Tom! I love her so much


Uh oh. You really have it bad, don't you...

Yea, we're just down in Wilmington. Perhaps we'll pass on the way to Catalina Island. We've done the trip twice this year and plan another one to the far side of the island in a week or so. She LOVES to fish and I LOVE to sail, so we're hooked, too.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

A real beauty! Congrats!


----------



## adell50 (May 25, 2011)

thank you so much everyone! I am simply having a ball!!

@tom - i want to get into some fishing..can you recommend a basic set up for the ride across and once we are moored? perhaps you know of a good blog to give me some insight?


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

The wife is the avid fisherman. I enjoy the technical side of boating - how the boat works, the systems, the electronics, etc. Must be the engineer in me.

She enjoys trolling inside the breakwater when the bonito are this far north. Most are cleaned and ready for sushi before we get back to the dock. We've drifted inside the breakwater and caught bass and halibut, and once a rock fish. Had quite a few bites just outside Cabrillo in the free anchorage area.

As far as heading towards the Islands, she trolls with a larger lure. Sometimes with a weight. At the islands we'll drift and catch bonito or bass. Had a bit of luck in Two Harbors. That's our favorite place so far.

Squid seems to work best for us, although she has fished with sardines, too. I caught a bass once on an artificial lure. One of those that come packed in scented oil.

If I can get her to join in here I'll have her add more. She's become quite the fishing addict as of late.


----------



## adell50 (May 25, 2011)

that is awesome! my lady caught her first fish (about 4oz brim) and was so excited she nearly peed her pants...damn city girls  seriously though..we both are looking forward to doing some fishing on the way to catalina and once we are moored. Thanks for all the insight!


----------

